

New York is a network. Boston is a community - dgerhardt
http://techinboston.co/post/102542823716/getting-smarterer-about-hiring

======
dgerhardt
(Audio) interview with Sarah Hodges, VP of Marketing at Smarterer. Thought she
had an interesting take on Boston vs. New York.

